# Marantz 7500 pre out



## Jeffrey4017 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi all My first post
I mostly listen to stereo all my CDs are converted to flac on my computer going to a 24/96 profesional sound card but now want to have 5.1 sound with movies. 
I would like to run my very nice active three way from pre outs from a reciever and use built in amps to run passive surrounds. The reciever/amp is only for audio COAX and Optic
My question is will the pre outs on a Marantz 7500 convert digital input to analogue with volume control for my front speakers? I know some amp/recievers don't convert digital to the pre outs. the marantz has 7.1 pre outs
The reason for the marantz is there is one cheap near me. I am also hoping someone can tell me if the 24/192k Digital to Analogue coverters are what the preamp outs use?

Thanks
Jeffrey


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Jeffrey4017 said:


> My question is will the pre outs on a Marantz 7500 convert digital input to analogue with volume control for my front speakers? I know some amp/recievers don't convert digital to the pre outs.


Hi Jeffrey, welcome to HTS. 
Yes, you should be able to hook your active speakers to the Marantz preouts.
I'm not aware of any amp/recievers with digital inputs/onboard DAC, that don't convert digital > analog > pre outs. Can you cite an example?

cheers


----------



## Jeffrey4017 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi ajinfla
Thanks for the answer.
My first surround amp was given to me to play with it was a JVC not sure of the model but it was only a bit more than one RU so not that powerful. It could not even send analogue to rec out from a digital source and when I read the manual it confirmed no digital to analogue. (other than speaker)

Listening to movies in 5.1 with that amp sold me on 5.1 and to get better amp

Thanks again


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Jeffrey4017 said:


> Hi ajinfla
> My first surround amp was given to me to play with it was a JVC not sure of the model but it was only a bit more than one RU so not that powerful. It could not even send analogue to rec out from a digital source and when I read the manual it confirmed no digital to analogue. (other than speaker)


That’s the record loop, something different entirely. All receivers have both analog and digital audio signals present at the main RCA outputs.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## suphawut (Dec 24, 2014)

nope. most of the AV receivers in the market does not support playback at 24/192khz. Only Onkyo TX-NR636 onwards will support playback without downsampling from 96khz and higher end models from Anthem that will playback without downsample from 192khz. All other brands will playback but support up to 48khz. if you are more on music both Maranzt or Denon from D&M. You might be looking at the wrong direction.


----------



## suphawut (Dec 24, 2014)

sorry for my poor english


----------

